# Moving family over - working in Gibraltar



## stufferonald (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new, but I've been stalking similar threads for a while now as this has been a possibility for a short while now. I've been offered a full time role in Gib - guess which industry . 

I'm 28, married with two kids (1 and 3) and we're just not sure of, well, everything. We want a 4 bed property, ideally somewhere just up the coast, no further than Duquesa. I like the idea of Alcaidesa as (I think) it's close enough to cycle to Gib. My wife is a teacher of languages, which helps, though we're planning it so that she wouldn't have to work, at least initially.

We're after general advice. Bank accounts, cars, rentals, hidden expenses I might not have thought about etc. Are there places people would strongly recommend living? La Linea is good for proximity but I don't really like the 'feel' of it there from what I've experienced so far. 

Any advice will be well received 

Thanks

Stuffer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stufferonald said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new, but I've been stalking similar threads for a while now as this has been a possibility for a short while now. I've been offered a full time role in Gib - guess which industry .
> 
> ...


I don't know the area at all, but on the forum there are more generally negative posts about La Linea than positive, bu t there are some posts saying there are nice parts.
Have you been to the area yourself and had a look at possible areas to live? I think that's essential before committing yourself to anywhere. With children the usual thing is to get them sorted first and build around that, so are thinking of any childcare for them or not. At 3 your eldest child could be in pre primary and indeed most of her age are.
Maybe that could be your first piece of investigation, pre schools (Escuela infantil) in the area.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi, I live in Santa Margarita which is the closest urbanisation to Gibraltar. You could definitely cycle from here, along the beach road it's a nice ride. You'd struggle to cycle from Alcaidesa as the only access road in and out is a seriously long and steep hill. You could try the beach but there are no paths from Alcaidesa.

We've been here since last August and love it, it's just close enough to Gibraltar to make getting in and out fairly easy (my wife works in Gib and I work from home). But it's also far enough out that the rougher edge of La Linea doesn't affect you at all. Although I do enjoy a night out in La Linea, lots of restaurants and bars in the squares there.

I opened a non-residents account with Sabadell, didn't even need an NIE to get it started.

If I can help with any questions about the area, just ask.


----------



## stufferonald (Jul 3, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know the area at all, but on the forum there are more generally negative posts about La Linea than positive, bu t there are some posts saying there are nice parts.
> Have you been to the area yourself and had a look at possible areas to live? I think that's essential before committing yourself to anywhere. With children the usual thing is to get them sorted first and build around that, so are thinking of any childcare for them or not. At 3 your eldest child could be in pre primary and indeed most of her age are.
> Maybe that could be your first piece of investigation, pre schools (Escuela infantil) in the area.


I've been out but only for one day so far. I think they're putting me up for a few days to take more of a look around. I like the look of Alcaidesa, but only really if cycling were an option, otherwise looking at Santa Margerits could be worthwhile. I'm not going to stay in La Linea, [email protected] been put off enough having seen it the once, but I've heard a lot of good things about the entertainment/food etc there, so being close to there has it's advantages too I guess. 

Glad the bank account stuff is easy, and you're right about the kids situation. He's 3 in September so will be close to preschool by the time he's over, so maybe it's time too look at those options - I think I get tax relief if we send him to nursery, so costs of it would be pretty low (in fact, are Spanish nursery's free to attend - another thing to loo at)

I think the key will be getting a flat/villa we really like, in an area that's nice enough, close enough and suitable for kids - easy :S


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Hi there,we (my fiancee and my boy) are currently looking to move over to Spain in the next couple of months, although trying to get someplace where we like in August is a challenge so most probably it'll be September now. Anyway we were in the same boat, so many questions and the forum has been excellent. Have you looked at Sotogrande, that is quite near Gib? Just another option for you.Hope your move goes good.


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi there. Yes agreed with above you wouldnt be able to cycle too easily from alcaidesa as you have to come up to motorway and them down again, so unless you are a good athlete it would be abit hard work! 

Santa margarita is popular with those working in gib, and is just outside la linea and within cycle distance in perhaps 15/20 mins to border.

In spain 3 yr olds are entitled to free childcare, but its primary school, nursery only runs until 3 here, then they go off to school with primary school kids, seems to work well though! 

Banking i would suggest sabadell too, they have good expat setup, but have a look in gib because i asume you will be paid in streling to a gib based account, so check out if there are fees for euros withdrawls etc. 

Housing is cheaper, renting is good value so you and the family would be fine i think, now isnt a good time to look though as it is busy in this area in july and august with holidaymakers coming down to the coast....


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

bigdrunk. Can you recommend any estate agents for that area please?


----------



## Barry7377 (Sep 8, 2016)

bigdrunk said:


> Hi, I live in Santa Margarita which is the closest urbanisation to Gibraltar. You could definitely cycle from here, along the beach road it's a nice ride. You'd struggle to cycle from Alcaidesa as the only access road in and out is a seriously long and steep hill. You could try the beach but there are no paths from Alcaidesa.
> 
> We've been here since last August and love it, it's just close enough to Gibraltar to make getting in and out fairly easy (my wife works in Gib and I work from home). But it's also far enough out that the rougher edge of La Linea doesn't affect you at all. Although I do enjoy a night out in La Linea, lots of restaurants and bars in the squares there.
> 
> ...


Bigdrunk, is Santa Margarita well populated?

I am looking at property there, Vista Hermosa, at the moment prior to moving out in November and am wanting to know if there will be other kids, preferably Spanish, for my kids to play with. 

Also is there supermarkets, etc close by or is that a run into La Linea?

Cheers,

Barry


----------

